# Looking for trainer in Valparaiso, IN



## bear2010 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am looking for a trainer in Valparaiso, IN. Thanks


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe this is where my dad went with his dogs Classes : Canine Country Club I know he was a member of the dog park there, but I can't remember if it was through them with the training or not. I'll give him a call and ask if that was the place and if so would he still recommend them etc. 

He initially sought out training because his dog Boomer was a bit dog aggressive. A min pin, and after latching on to my GSD Tessa's EYELID on a visit he decided it was time to speak to someone! Since then Boomer has been great with all of my GSDs, and he now has 2 more min pins.

Are you looking for anything specific? Puppy training, obedience, agility, schutzhund, etc?


----------

